# He amazes me every Sunday!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke is just getting better and better each week! I never imagined this dog doing so well! I knew he had it in him, and I saw potential but wow! This week we had HUGE improvements! Our sit in motion is getting better, and we have focus!! He watched my every move during Obedience! Fuss was beautiful! And we have FINALLY added his tug to his rewards!  This makes training so much quicker for him to pick up and a little easier on myself! Though, tugging around an 80lbs dog isn't easy. I am so proud of my boy! I love this dog... he's truly a blessing! :wub:

Anyway, here's the pictures! 

















































































































































My trainer said he's doing better then he ever imagined he would. He told me that he's very impressed with him and sees more drive in him then he has in any showline he's worked with! I'm soooo proud of him! We are hoping for our BH title in the Fall, and then try for some schutzhund titles down the road. He's only 2, so we have a long time to work on things.. no rush! I'm just so happy he's doing so well and enjoys it as much as I do!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was waiting for your pictures. What took so long? I'm glad to hear he is doing so well and you both are having fun.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

He did do VERY good during Obedience this week- he is improving by leaps and bounds. Now I gotta see about getting my pics up- LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> He did do VERY good during Obedience this week- he is improving by leaps and bounds. Now I gotta see about getting my pics up- LOL


Thanks, he is doing fantastic! Hopefully this week we can get some pictures of OB (and hopefully he continues to do well! lol!). And yes, you are late as well!!! 



mycobraracr said:


> I was waiting for your pictures. What took so long? I'm glad to hear he is doing so well and you both are having fun.


Lol.. I know I know... took me forever! It's been a horribly long week at work. Glad I finally got them up though! 

I am happy with how he's doing. He's so happy doing it too.... he LOVES training day!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds really great! But I'm betting that the relationship you have with Duke also plays a big part in how well he is coming along. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lookin' good!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

you still go to ed reyes for training or you went to orlando schutzhund club?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Good boy Duke! 

I think more and more trainers are realizing now that now that not all showlines are created equal.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Good boy Duke!
> 
> I think more and more trainers are realizing now that now that not all showlines are created equal.


Some of them definitely are not! My trainer has worked with quite a few showlines and they do pretty well. Duke shocked him though.... for a dog just entering the sport at 2 years old (and with his history), he has the drive and energy of some of the working lines out there. We are all really excited to see where he gets to! 



rshkr said:


> you still go to ed reyes for training or you went to orlando schutzhund club?


Still with Ed Reyes. I don't want to go to a club, not into the politics. And they never answered me back. I tried to get a hold of that club for over a year.... never heard a word, emailed a few of the board members it says to contact multiple times within the year... never a single answer. Which, I feel blessed for that.... because I love where I am at. Duke does fantastic there, and everyone is like family there, and the training is excellent! I absolutely love going there each week! I can't wait to do it more then just 1 day a week!



GatorDog said:


> Lookin' good!


Thank you!  I'm so excited to see where we get with him!



Castlemaid said:


> That sounds really great! But I'm betting that the relationship you have with Duke also plays a big part in how well he is coming along. Keep up the good work!


That most definitely could be a reason for so much improvement! We've had him now for almost 4 months... I think our bond is getting MUCH stronger and with that, he's wanting to work with me even more. I also think he's starting to understand that he can finally let that drive go and be who he is. I am sure in his last home it was taken out of him from day one so he could sit on a golf cart all day.  Oh well, it's coming out now, and I couldn't be happier with him! He's one of the best dogs I've ever had.... great at home, great out in public, and so much fun to work with!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great pics, he looks happy and engaged. This boy is in the right hands and knows it


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Great pics, he looks happy and engaged. This boy is in the right hands and knows it


Thank you! He is a happy boy! Every Sunday morning he goes crazy! Once we turn the last corner on our drive, he starts barking and screaming and jumping around his crate... He LOVES it! I'm thrilled to see him so happy and focused on something... especially one we can enjoy together. It's been a wonderful experience so far!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thank you! He is a happy boy! Every Sunday morning he goes crazy! Once we turn the last corner on our drive, he starts barking and screaming and jumping around his crate... He LOVES it! I'm thrilled to see him so happy and focused on something... especially one we can enjoy together. It's been a wonderful experience so far!


That's outstanding! I don't partcipate in Schutzhund but sure do admire those that do with their dogs. We do obed, rally & agility (thinking about nosework) and my boy also gets really excited & knows when we are getting close to the training site...I love it!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Courtney said:


> That's outstanding! I don't partcipate in Schutzhund but sure do admire those that do with their dogs. We do obed, rally & agility (thinking about nosework) and my boy also gets really excited & knows when we are getting close to the training site...I love it!


It's great to see them so excited, isn't it? I know I love to see him like that... it's like bringing a kid to Disney World for the first time, every Sunday!  

It's funny, because he's normally very quiet in the morning... very well behaved. Sunday morning... forget it! He's doing circles in his kennel once I wake up (he hears my alarm), when I let him out he does nascar in the house and circles the couches by the backdoor. He goes potty as quick as he can (even does the walking pee, lol!) and then comes back in the house and sits absolutely still like a statue so I can put his collars on. He cries while I put everything in the car... and literally launches himself like a rabbit from the ground to his crate in the car. It's hilarious! He isn't like this on any other day. This boy LOVES his 'job'! :wub:

Once we get our OB solid, I would love to start the tracking portion with him. I KNOW he can do it well.... his nose is always at work! lol!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a good way to describe it, Disney World every week! LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Courtney said:


> That's a good way to describe it, Disney World every week! LOL


I've lived around the theme parks my whole life (well, close enough! Wish I was further!).... and Duke on training day is pretty much the same thing I've seen at the theme parks with all the kids! lol! He literally can barely contain himself!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Is it bad that I would rather go to training than go to Disney?? :wild:

Do you think Dooney enjoys as much as Duke does? She stresses out so bad about being in the crate most of the time, I wonder. I think now that I have the E-Collar I may go get that same crate you have for Duke and put her in that- I can probably brake that crate breaker habit at least while we are there.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Is it bad that I would rather go to training than go to Disney?? :wild:
> 
> Do you think Dooney enjoys as much as Duke does? She stresses out so bad about being in the crate most of the time, I wonder. I think now that I have the E-Collar I may go get that same crate you have for Duke and put her in that- I can probably brake that crate breaker habit at least while we are there.


Yes, I think she does. If anything, it's really good for her to be there. She stresses in the crate, but I think Ed can help you out with that... many dogs do. Duke goes nuts in his crate when protection is started... Maybe you can put her kennel in the back yard? This way she can see or really hear anything either. Just an idea. If anything talk to Ed this Sunday... I'm sure he'll have ways to work with her. I KNOW Dooney isn't the first dog like this out there.

And I hate the theme parks... so I'm right there with ya! I only like some of them during the off seasons... so this way I can enjoy them without a million ignorant, nasty, people and their kids touching me in lines. You want to see me freak out?... Yeah, that's the perfect way to initiate that. :crazy:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Its so great when someone is so into and so happy with how it is going with their dog.


----------

